# Kent Aircrash



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Two of the victims of a private jet crash that destroyed a home in Kent have been named by Sky sources as David Leslie and Richard Lloyd.


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080330/tuk-five-dead-as-private-jet-hits-homes-6323e80.html

/links


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi.

They were both known in the world of motor racing i have read.

Kate xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi ~ How awful  

xx


----------

